# Lionel Cascade Range Logging Train O Gauge



## kmac426 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to model trains. As you can see from the title I have the Cascade Range Logging Train, I got it about 2 years ago or so. Today my niece and nephew were over and It is now resulting in me trying to replace a broken coupler. It is the rear magnetic coupler on the locomotive, the little clip that hooks the cars together is broken off. I tried looking at websites for parts but am totally confused and frustrated on what I actually need. Just wondering if anyone had any insight into the part I would need and where would be a good place to get it. Let me know if more clarification is needed on what is broken. Hope you guys can help, thanks so much.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think you are out of Luck here at least. It may be a common part or a special new part. All available technical information is listed under supplements on the Lionel site.They currently end in 2006 I believe. If your engiine was made before that then we can get a part number It would help me if you can show a picture and give me the engine number.

Otherwise contact Lionel Parts dept on their web site and tell them what you need.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

This link might help ... it's a parts view for a caboose on the Cascade Range Log train ...

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...roductID=45cfdd2b-57c5-438e-9d3f-bbae1b7a7907

Here's a log car:

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...roductID=d86c7f01-0463-4635-a23e-ab8209ec984b

Other items in that set referenced here:

http://www.lionel.com/CustomerServi...oAction=productFilter&q=cascade+range&match=0

From the links/pics, can you identify your broken part(s)?

Hope that helps.

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

With that information I found the manual.

It has the bottom picture of the dockside switcher. WHat you need is the arm and knuckle. Probably sold as one unit. That is the easiest way. Just fixing the latch may not be easy.

Now just find a dockside switcher in the supplements and your good.

I understand your frustration about parts.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

OK Does it look like the front coupler to this switcher on page  7 here????

FROM 1996.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's the coupler knuckle that is broken, you can replace those. If the coupler hinge is broken, you need a new coupler. I replace coupler knuckles and springs all the time.


----------



## kmac426 (Dec 31, 2010)

All very helpful information guys, thanks so much. I will look into ordering the whole part, that is probably way easier than trying to replace the small parts. Thanks again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The small parts are pretty easy to replace, and they're also readily available.


----------



## Docksider (Mar 17, 2010)

*Buy New Part from Lionel.com*



kmac426 said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to model trains. As you can see from the title I have the Cascade Range Logging Train, I got it about 2 years ago or so. Today my niece and nephew were over and It is now resulting in me trying to replace a broken coupler. It is the rear magnetic coupler on the locomotive, the little clip that hooks the cars together is broken off. I tried looking at websites for parts but am totally confused and frustrated on what I actually need. Just wondering if anyone had any insight into the part I would need and where would be a good place to get it. Let me know if more clarification is needed on what is broken. Hope you guys can help, thanks so much.


I have a number of docksiders and right out of the box a number of them have had coupler problems both front and rear.
So I've become somewhat (actually quite) familiar with Docksider couplers.
You need a new rear coupler, part # 6208613551, cost $9.00 plus Lionel's expensive shipping charges.
Order right from their Web site.
Two screws to remove the old coupler and install the new one.
Be sure to carefully start the screws in the hole so you don't strip out the threads in the chassis. When replacing the screws they should turn easily. DO NOT overtighten.
Then be sure the new coupler swings freely from side-to-side or it will pull the following car's forward truck off the track in curves.
Thanks
BTW, the picture above is not for the newer Lionel 0-6-0 Docksiders.


----------

